
Critical Xen bug in PV memory virtualization code - based2
https://github.com/QubesOS/qubes-secpack/blob/master/QSBs/qsb-029-2017.txt
======
based2
[https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.fr/2017/04/pandavirtualiz...](https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.fr/2017/04/pandavirtualization-
exploiting-xen.html)

------
wonderous
Raw version for mobile:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/QubesOS/qubes-
secpack/mast...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/QubesOS/qubes-
secpack/master/QSBs/qsb-029-2017.txt)

